# Cayo Gas Shocks.



## Low and slow (May 26, 2018)

Hey guys,I have a Cayo 17,3. and want to install gas shocks to help keep the hatches open while in use. If anyone Has a Cayo and could give me the length and pound of the shocks used in there boat,Or if anyone could point me in the right direction ,would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

I have them on mine. Sometimes I wish I had the regular spring ones... From Cayo they come through bolted to keep them secured. But I got my skiff awl grip by Tom at the skiff shop and he did away for the need to through bolt it by glassing in a small angle clip to secure the shock to. You cant just screw the plate to the bottom of the hatch. You need about 3/4" screws so you dont go all the way through the hatch. The springs are powerful enough they will rip the glass and rip out of the holes. Having the spring hinges make it nice to crack the hatches and let them breath if your not going to use ur skiff for a few weeks. With the gas ones its either completely open or closed. I feel like leaving them open for long periods of time would add stress to the hydraulic and cause it to weaken (fall over time) but that's just a thought.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I have gas shocks on all my hatches (Beavertail). I keep the skiff in a metal boat shed that can get damp with condensation. I bought a couple 1/2-inch PVC elbows and a length of PVC pipe. The elbows go on the center of the rear hatch lips to keep the lids propped open just enough for air to circulate. Short sections of pipe prop the heavier forward hatch and my cooler open in the same way. Works very well, won't collapse and mildew doesn't form between trips.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Mine came with gemlux gas shocks. I prop my hatches open with whatever is laying around. Right now they are propped open with unopened beer cans. I'll probably drink them next time I take the boat out.


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

My 180 came with gas shocks as well. I'll report back with the length and pound of the shocks later today. I've stored the boat with the hatches fully open for the past 3 years with no issues so not something I would worry about. One good smack to the back of the head or to your hand from a spring shock is all you need to make the switch to gas.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Easier to change to locking hinges I would think.


----------



## pointblank (Nov 9, 2017)

For letting the compartments breath, I just took some of the rubber feet from a casting platform and cut some pcs. of pvc and put them on both ends.


----------



## Low and slow (May 26, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies and good info!


ReelFisher said:


> My 180 came with gas shocks as well. I'll report back with the length and pound of the shocks later today. I've stored the boat with the hatches fully open for the past 3 years with no issues so not something I would worry about. One good smack to the back of the head or to your hand from a spring shock is all you need to make the switch to gas.


Thanks man,that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

Low and slow said:


> Thanks for all the replies and good info!
> 
> Thanks man,that would be greatly appreciated


I couldn't find any indications of what pound shock it is, but hopefully this will help.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

I use 40 lb gas springs on my hatches. Attwood Marine Stainless Steel Gas Spring 40 # ST35-40-5. These were original equipment on my Super Skiff. I tried 60 lb and they were way too stiff. They are available on E Bay for a reasonable price. You need to go to the Attwood web site to get the part # for the length you need.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

ReelFisher said:


> I couldn't find any indications of what pound shock it is, but hopefully this will help.
> View attachment 162311


How cool is that - a phone number is readily available..


----------

